# Restreindre l'utilisation d'une imprimante(mot de passe,...)



## samdumont (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vous écris car j'ai besoin d'aide pour un problème assez particulier :

Je suis étudiant dans une école de photographie, et on a réussi à convaincre la direction d'acheter une Epson 4880, imprimante professionnelle de grande qualité. Le problème, c'est qu'on ne sait pas trop comment faire pour contrôler son utilisation. Vu le prix des cartouches, on aimerait bien que ça ne soit pas utilisé dans notre dos, sans payer.

On doit expliquer notre manière de gérer les impressions avant qu'ils achètent l'imprimante, pour être sur que ça ne va pas être utilisé à tort et à travers. Donc, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez un moyen de bloquer l'utilisation de l'imprimante si la personne qui s'en occupe n'est pas là.

On a déjà pensé à enlever le cordon d'alimentation et le cable USB, mais bon, si elle est branchée et qu'on s'absente, elle sera utilisable.

Est-il possible de mettre un mot de passe sur l'imprimante ? Pour que chaque fois qu'une personne veut imprimer, elle doive demander l'accès à un des profs ou étudiants responsables ?

Et aussi, est-il possible de conserver un log de chaque impression, avec éventuellement une miniature des images, pour vérifier que les gens ont bien payé leurs impressions ?

Ca serait super sympa si vous aviez des conseils, car ça n'est pas facile de tout mettre en place pour qu'on ait le moins de pertes possibles (et c'est malheureux qu'a cause de quelques étudiants irrespectueux, on doive faire tout ça)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

Le plus simple serait de ne pas "partager" cette imprimante, mais de la laisser en local sur un poste d'où elle ne sera accessible que depuis une session précise. Les documents à imprimer sont déposés dans la boite de dépot du dossier "Public" de cette session, et chaque fois que possible, un responsable ouvre la session, et imprime les documents en "batch"

Autre possibilité : partager l'imprimante, mais en bloquer la file d'attente, mais là, le problème est que celui qui lancera l'impression n'aura pas de détails très précis sur le contenu précis de chaque impression en attente.

En résumé, à part désigner un ou plusieurs responsables des impressions qui évalueront la pertinence de chaque demande, je ne vois guère de solution !


----------

